# Dynaudio D28-AF Tweeters Used 8 ohm



## malice (Aug 29, 2008)

They are scuffed and one of the domes has a couple creases in them. (You can see this in the pics), but they work just fine.Dynaudio D-28 AF Tweeters (pair) | eBay


----------

